# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  August EMP501 now open

## Mike C

Just a reminder.

The Employer Interim Reconciliation opened yesterday and is open until 31st October.

Remember to update your Payroll as well as your E@syfile to v 6.9.0 before trying to submit.

----------

Dave A (18-Sep-18)

----------

